# Welcher Athlon Prozessor entspricht einen Intel Core™2 Duo T5800 2x 2,0 GHz



## luigi06 (23. Dezember 2008)

*Welcher Athlon Prozessor entspricht einen Intel Core™2 Duo T5800 2x 2,0 GHz*

Hallo!

Möchte wissen welcher Athlon Prozessor entspricht von der Leistung her, einen Intel Core™2 Duo T5800 2x 2,0-2,2 GHz für Notebooks?


----------



## M4$T3R CH13F (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welcher Athlon Prozessor entspricht einen Intel Core™2 Duo T5800 2x 2,0 GHz*

hmm gibts eig gar keinen, allerhöchstens der schnellste (glaub 2,2 GHz), weil selbst ein 1,6 GHz Core2Duo so schnell wie ein 2,0 GHz X2 ist...


----------



## Pokerclock (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welcher Athlon Prozessor entspricht einen Intel Core™2 Duo T5800 2x 2,0 GHz*

Da Cache und FSB des Intel reduziert sind, denke ich mal, dass das Desktop-Pendants der E2200/E4400 wäre. 

Bei AMD wäre die Konkurrenz wohl ein 5000+.


----------

